# Drywall Lifts



## JKnight9 (Sep 15, 2008)

Has anyone here boughten or used one of those drywall lifts from Ebay?
If so, what did you think? Worth the money?


----------



## Animal (Sep 15, 2008)

I would rent one . The job you are doing will take 1 day. 
They are great. You can also just use a couple of 2x4's in a t shape.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Sep 15, 2008)

I use then all the time and there just greeeeeeaaaat


----------

